# Heating Question



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Last night we "camped" in the side yard of the house. Although we have actually camped in our trailer 5 or so times since getting it 6 months ago, this was only the 2nd time that the heating system had actually been working (the other time was the very first trip out back in August). When it wasn't working, we were using space heaters.

My question is this...when you set your thermostat for, say, 75 degrees, it obviously kicks off once it gets there. Then because of the wonderful insultation factor, it then gets cold again. Are the heaters supposed to kick in when it gets cold so that it will raise itself back up to 75? Or, are we going to continually wake up in the middle of the night freezing, turn it on, wake up cause it's too hot to turn it off, then start the cycle again?

Last night was the worse night of sleep I have had in that trailer because of the heating situation and I hope that there is some remedy other than using the space heaters. AND, I made my DH sleep on the inside of the slide for the first time and I am sure that didn't help the nights sleep since he kept complaining about it! Hee Hee Hee! Now he knows what it feels like to be squished in there!

Have noticed that the 2005 28BH-S has a walk around bed, which I didn't think would be too important at the time, but now am thinking that I could easily give up the kids Bunkhouse for a walk around for us and a huge slide! Woo Hoo! Why do 2 kids need 4 beds anyway???


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We had a similar problem. The furnace would come on, and never go off. Turns out the little thermistor (little yellow thing) was not sticking out of the ceiling A/C unit. Once I corrected that, the temperature in the trailer was much better (as in cooler), and the furnace shut off when the camper got warm.

As far as temperature goes, we set our about 67 and that keeps the cabin very warm. Anything above 70, and the furnace never shuts off, and it feels like an oven.

If you do not see the little yellow tip sticking out from the A/C unit, remove the panel and locate it. Also a good opportunity with the panel off to make sure the mounting bolts are snug. Snug, not overly tight.

I posted some pictures on a thread here many months back.

Randy


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I had the same thing on my 26rs dropped the cover put the thermistor through the hole and the heat worked a lot better.

Must be a 26rs thing









John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

The furnace should turn on and off and keep the TT at the temp yuo set it at. It should work the same way as the heating in your house. The furnace turn on is noisy hense why we use space heaters.

As for the bunk house. I was think the same thing..leave the kids at home and the bunk house could be converted into a







.... what I thinking







.. I love my kids









Thor


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

rennerbee said:


> Have noticed that the 2005 28BH-S has a walk around bed, which I didn't think would be too important at the time, but now am thinking that I could easily give up the kids Bunkhouse for a walk around for us and a huge slide! Woo Hoo! Why do 2 kids need 4 beds anyway???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We sold our 26RS and purchased a 27RSDS for the reasons you mention.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

We sold our 26RS and purchased a 27RSDS for the reasons you mention.
[snapback]25322[/snapback]​[/quote]

I was talking to my daughter about it and she thought the 27RSDS was great, until she realized that the only other real bed was the queen slide-which meant that she'd have to sleep with her little brother! And I quote..."Ewh!"...


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Where is there a picture of the 27RSDS floorplan? I'm not sure I've ever seen it.

BBB


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

We wanted the queen walk around bed and were going to buy the 28BHS until the 27RSDS came out. We chose this model for several reasons over the 28BHS or 28RSDS. Keep in mind we sold our 26RS so we camped with the bunk house in the past.

1. I am a night owl and my wife goes to bed early. This floor plan allows me to stay awake and read or watch TV without keeping her awake. I will just shut the door and she turns on her fan cutting both noise and light. In the 28BHS, you only have one spot for the TV and there is only a curtain that separates the queen bed from the rest of the trailer so everyone is either awake or asleep.

2. We like the larger bathroom and entry into the bedroom. The bathroom extends the width of the trailer. This makes changing easier. I also like having a room for my clothes that I can walk into for changing and having a night stand by the bed for an alarm clock. You don't get this with the 28RSDS and in the 28BHS, you have to change in the bathroom which is small.

3. We prefer not sleeping in the slide bed and prefer the island set-up. The 28BHS has this bed, but you loose the privacy factor. Also, there is enough age difference between my kids that we don't really need bunks. My daughter and one of her friends can comfortably sleep in the slide bed and my son on the couch. There is more room for him on the couch than in those narrow bunks. Plus, we do not have to worry about getting in or falling out of the upper bunk. It's a bit like sleeping in a cave in the 28BHS floor plan. The bunk house floorplan is much better for this but we rarely found we used more than 2-3 bunks. I also have a cot that I can easily set-up if I need the extra sleeping space in the 27RSDS. So we only really loose the ability to sleep one person, if we need to pile a bunch of people in the trailer.

4. The 27RSDS has 2 doors that allows people to enter/exit the trailer without waking everyone else. The 28BHS only has a single door. When my in-laws camp with us, they can use the bedroom and have their own privacy with a separate door if they get up before the rest of the family. They would not stay overnight with us before with the bunk house. Same with friends, we can now more comfortably accommodate 2 families due to the increased privacy and 2 queen beds for the adults.

5. The 28BHS does not have adequate counter top space in the kitchen which I think is a real short coming of that floor plan.

Here is a link to pictures of the 27RSDS so that you can see the floorplan.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php..._album&album=38


----------



## Frisbee1969 (Feb 28, 2005)

Is it just because it's a brand new unit or is there a problem causing the smoke detector to wail each time the heat comes on? Is this something that will work out as the system gets broken in?


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Sounds like the thermistor might be the culprit. However, make sure when your using the remote control that your temperature adjustments are actually registering. Just because it say your set on 75 on the remote, doesn't mean the receiving unit is set at 75. Each time you make and adjustment, you should be in close enough proximity to the receiving unit (in the ceiling) for it to register. The unit will beep if it registers. Also make sure your set on auto.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

When the system is new, it burns off a funny smelling odor/smoke for a liitle while. The smoke detector is probably picking it up.

If if continues to happen, it may need replacement. I seem to remember mine going off during the first few runs of the furnace.

I understand the new units have CO detectors in them. Double check to make sure that's not whats activating. I'm not sure what type of detectors are in the new models.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Smoke is normal the first couple of times the heater is used. The sheet metal heat exchanger has oil on it from the molding / forming process. Just open the windows and vents and let it cook a while.

As for as the heater cycling, it should work just like your home heater as everyone else has said. It is important to make sure that the heater registers the change you make on the remote. You must hear the beep or the last change is not going to work. The Thermistor is also the most likely problem that affects the point at which the heater cycles.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yes, when we rented a brand new Keystone Cabana for our first ever family camping trip (photos here) we had the same problem with the smoke detector. I eventually had to remove the detector so we could sleep. And the furnace was LOUD in that Cabana. The furnace in the 26 RS is not nearly as annoying as it was in the Cabana, and the smoke detector has never gone off due to the furnace...thank goodness.

Randy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The thermistor and get a confirming beep when setting the temperature. One of them is likely your problem.

And yes, that furnace is akin to a jet engine







In the past we have set ours pretty low (64) at night so it doesn't cycle on and off more than necessary. I also just bought a small ceramic heater to use instead because we usually camp with hook-ups.

Should be an easy fix


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

The A/C thermostat stinks for heat. The temp swing is to great for heat IMHO.
I installed a separate thermostat just for heat. It keeps the trailer temp within 3 degrees. 
For A/C the A/C thermostat is fine. I can handle a 5-6 degree swing when it's hot but not when it's cold.
Plus I can run the A/C fan on low along wth the furnace to balance the heat better.

As a side note since I keep the A/C fan running the audio noise floor is raised therefore the furnace dosen't "seem" as loud as when it comes on out of dead silence.


----------

